# I’m gettin awful itchy....



## BM_Barrelcooker

duck season went out Sunday and I’ve slept in a few days. 

It’s still cold and nasty out. 

I’m jonesing bad for some fishing. 

No tellin where I’m gonna end up in the next couple weeks. 

Any hot tips for a traveling fly casting hack ?


----------



## Pourbaix22

Where are you based? How far you want to go?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I’m in Ky. And spend lots of time in the Apalachicola area.

But I’ll go about anywhere. 

Right now I’m looking for cheap flights.


----------



## CDL

Water is still really cold in Apalachicola area, got the same itch !! I believe I passed Zika this afternoon....How bout it Zika ?


----------



## anytide

still blowin'
waters dirty
turkey season soon..... scratch it..


----------



## Rick hambric

Cuba???


----------



## flysalt060

It ain't looking good. Fish kills around Beaufort and Savannah. Cold water around aplach, panacea. More snow , ice and cold got the stripers down in the lakes. Throwing moving meat to browns?


----------



## lemaymiami

This is a great time to fish the salt and brackish parts of the Everglades. Of course the weather each day is everything...


----------



## Zika

CDL said:


> Water is still really cold in Apalachicola area, got the same itch !! I believe I passed Zika this afternoon....How bout it Zika ?


I was out there trying to figure out which way the wind was gonna blow next. Warmest water I could find was 56.7 degrees. Had a couple shots at a 35-pound bull red in two feet of water, but she didn't want to play. Ended up rescuing a couple tourists to top off the afternoon.


----------



## Pourbaix22

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’m in Ky. And spend lots of time in the Apalachicola area.
> 
> But I’ll go about anywhere.
> 
> Right now I’m looking for cheap flights.


You can get to both marshy coasts pretty easy to go after some redfish, or pick the cheapest flight you can find to the Caribbean and DIY for some bonefish and tarpon...the nice 25-30lbers are everywhere down here right now


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I booked a flight for first thing in the mornin. It’s to a place some of y’all might consider a s-hole. With bottled water and plenty of rum I’m pretty comfortable with just about every aspect of it considering the price. 


If I can get thru all the new security stuff I’ll be fishin by tomorrow afternoon or Sunday. 

Y’all standby and hopefully I’ll have enough signals on the cellular telephone to post up some pics. 

Got to be better than snow and cold.


----------



## Padre

Surprisingly enough the reds are still on the flats in and around Destin. But is has been windy. Even when they called for light winds (yesterday), it was still blowing. Went down to Mosquito Lagoon 2 weeks ago and even though they had a fish kill from the cold, we still had the best days I have ever had there.


----------



## kjnengr

Well, that was quick. Take lots of pictures and tell us how you did. Hopefully the fishings will be good. If not hopefully the rum drinks will compensate.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

kjnengr said:


> Well, that was quick. Take lots of pictures and tell us how you did. Hopefully the fishings will be good. If not hopefully the rum drinks will compensate.


Quick ?

I’m tellin ya. It was an overwhelming “ get the hell outta here “ kind of feeling. 

Sometimes you just got to run.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Quick ?
> 
> I’m tellin ya. It was an overwhelming “ get the hell outta here “ kind of feeling.
> 
> Sometimes you just got to run.


Brett:

I like Gold Bond powder for my itchies.

But a vacation may help as well.

Send me a postcard,

Brett


----------



## kjnengr

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Quick ?
> 
> I’m tellin ya. It was an overwhelming “ get the hell outta here “ kind of feeling.
> 
> Sometimes you just got to run.


You bringin' the wife, or the girlfriend?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

My wife is like American Express. 

I don’t leave home without her. 

She always makes sure I have on the latest angling fashion and keeps all the restaurant reservations in good order.


----------



## Pourbaix22

Awww where to the anticipation is killing me...also I love shithole countries.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I’ll be getting on a plane shortly. 

Y’all standby.


----------



## streamer slinger

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’m in Ky. And spend lots of time in the Apalachicola area.
> 
> But I’ll go about anywhere.
> 
> Right now I’m looking for cheap flights.


My wife I were just talking about a trip to Charleston with all the snow we've received in Ashland KY. So yea I feel your pain. I'm heading to NC to pick up a Towee on Friday, so Charleston trip got postponed. where are you in KY?


----------



## permitchaser

My dam boat still has the cover on it. Supposed to sleet tonight
Thanks for mentioning Turkey Season. It opens next month


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Take note of the blue tarp roofing.


----------



## streamer slinger

Texas or Florida?


----------



## permitchaser

Mexico?


----------



## ranno

permitchaser said:


> Mexico?


Probably Puerto Rico


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I managed to get out this morning despite last nights rum attack. 

Things are still pretty goofed up from the storms and I got caught in a mini monsoon while exploring a lagoon.

The surf was too rough.
No fish yet.
Stay tuned.


----------



## streamer slinger

so you are chasing Tarpon and it started snowing in Kentucky. If you were going to pick lottery numbers what would they be... asking for a friend


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

8


----------



## Reelscreamer

T


streamer slinger said:


> My wife I were just talking about a trip to Charleston with all the snow we've received in Ashland KY. So yea I feel your pain. I'm heading to NC to pick up a Towee on Friday, so Charleston trip got postponed. where are you in KY?


Trust me it’s not much warmer in Charleston!


----------



## streamer slinger

this is true but at least everything is not painted grey or some shade of brown. Plus there is Redfish to be had down there!!!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Good lunch and a rain storm or two. 

Finally hooked up.


----------



## anytide

TR from PR
beats shoveling snow..


----------



## bryson

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 22374
> View attachment 22375
> Good lunch and a rain storm or two.
> 
> Finally hooked up.


Well done! Those pictures are making me feel a little itchy myself...


----------



## streamer slinger

You can’t do that in KY!!!
Awesome picture man!!!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

I had to get outside and it was gonna be rainy all weekend so I bugged out early Friday and hit a nearby creek for the white bass run. Even though the run isn't fully on yet (all I caught were males, the females haven't gone upstream yet) I stopped counting at 30 fish and caught a couple crappie and yellow bass too. Only problem is my old waders finally gave up the ghost and I got soaked to the waist in 55-degree water, had to drive home in my underwear. But it was worth it.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BetzQWqAjH8/?taken-by=finnmaccumhail


----------



## kjnengr

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’ll be getting on a plane shortly.
> 
> Y’all standby.


I'm waiting.... patiently.


----------



## coconutgroves

@BM_Barrelcooker dude, Medalla Light? Really? That rum attack must have been gruesome!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Yup


----------



## permitchaser

I am jealous ....can't wait til spring


----------



## kjnengr

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Yup


Feeling better? Still scratching?


----------



## Backwater

Just got back from somewhere down there. Blowing ass wind! The rum help tho.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I fished two days in the lagoon. 

Loads of tarpon but they were reluctant to eat. Landed two and a snook. 
Tried a little dyi from the beach and one river but the amount of trash and storm debris made everything from safely wading to casting and retrieving very difficult. 
I bet it takes 20 years for full recovery and with some of the corruption it may take longer. 

The food was good and the rum was too. It’s just the devestation and human tragedy have left me a bit somber. 

Back to the cold.


----------



## bryson

Sad to hear, but appreciate an honest outlook. Glad you were able to get on some fish down there.


----------



## Fishshoot

I hope it doesn’t take 20yrs. It is beautiful down there! I have thoroughly enjoyed two family trips there and even got to sneak away for a little fishing on one. I am really interested interested in renting a little boat there and exploring lagoons and mangrove islands in southwest. Not sure how practical that is now after the hurricane.


----------



## Rick hambric

Corruption in PR?? No that could never happen...... my in laws are all moving up here as they still don’t have power and water, but the governor does....


----------



## SomaliPirate

I lived there for about 4 years when I was a kid and really enjoyed the place but the bureaucracy is what it is. I remember when we moved it took 3 months to get the phone hooked up and that wasn't even post hurricane. Don't get me started on how things were after Hugo hit.


----------



## Pourbaix22

RICOOO!! Thats where I live(for now)...poon bight has been on fire. Multiple fish days for the last few weeks, stoked to see you getin on em, if you're still here I can give you 10 spots to go on foot DIY for them.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I’m gone but thanks 


Amazing fishery !!


----------



## Bonecracker

Hay BM, why you going to PR when you got great







reds in Apalatch!


----------



## CDL

Harry can't make no money off fishing with you ! LOL


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Well I got itchy again and did the ten hour drive to the forgotten coast Thursday night. 
Spent Friday fixing an air conditioner unit and checking out my 19 year old new to me bay boat that I’ve been working on. 
Got a few hours Saturday to Fish but didn’t feel like getting the skiff in the wind so I tried a walk in and wade spot I’d been thinking about. 

Not the bull red I was hoping for but well worth the effort. 

Now it’s sunday and I’m headed home to major flooding. Hope I can find some fish there in the backwater.


----------



## streamer slinger

nice man!!!


----------



## flysalt060

Nice one.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

A little Scratch for the itch .

A few




























Kentucky swamp bass from yesterday. 

On a musky fly no less.


----------



## bryson

As I saw the first and second picture, I was just thinking how I'd like to see that fly when it was dry! Nice bass; makes me want to hit some neighborhood ponds to at least put a bend in the rod.


----------



## flysalt060

How r those musky doing by the by?my ass should have been south this month, cause nothing but rain in atl and reds and trout been eating good a little east of you in fla.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

bryson said:


> As I saw the first and second picture, I was just thinking how I'd like to see that fly when it was dry! Nice bass; makes me want to hit some neighborhood ponds to at least put a bend in the rod.




Here ya go:


----------



## bryson

Thanks! Not surprised a few bass jumped on it -- looks good!


----------



## Backwater

Bonecracker said:


> Hay BM, why you going to PR when you got great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reds in Apalatch!


Nice pic of Harry with a great red! I'm jealous! 

Lol 


Yeah I hear ya! I just dropped some good coin on a trip to the Islands and Mexico, only to get blown off the water most days. Then I come back here to my back yard the other day and did way better! Ha!


















Ya just never know! 

Ted Haas


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Still got the itch. 
It’s been in 50’s here and even though I’m catching a few fish the water is 8-10 foot higher than normal and rather blown out. 

Going to have to get legs I reckon.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

Send me a postcard.


----------



## Backwater

I dig the mud motor!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Backwater said:


> I dig the mud motor!


Loud and heavy and generally obnoxious ......but essential for running stumpy swamps and flooded woods. 

I wish there was a way to muffle them down.


----------



## Backwater

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Loud and heavy and generally obnoxious ......but essential for running stumpy swamps and flooded woods.
> 
> I wish there was a way to muffle them down.


Yes I'm familiar with them. Use to duck hunt a lot in my buddies boat with a Go Devil mud motor.

I saw a guy once with a mud motor with a silencer on it and it made a huge difference.


----------



## bryson

I don't know about that particular motor, but we built an exhaust with muffler for a guy around here. He said it quieted it down a lot.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

It was a touch windy today so I took my baby girl way up in the swamp for a boat ride. 
It was a beautiful if chilly day!!

I love spending time with my kids outside.


----------



## Backwater

nice boat!


----------



## Bonecracker

I like the SEC touch you add to some of your posts BM!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Bonecracker said:


> I like the SEC touch you add to some of your post BM!


Well thank you sir.

Returned “home” yesterday evening to remnants of a 5” snow. 
I went straight to check the water level on an old coal strip pit that I’m hoping will develop into a fishing hole. 
The river is up and backing into the pit thru some pipes we stratefcily placed. 
She is almost full and i think it’s going to be a Fish Mecca loaded with cover. 

I got my flip flops muddy and had to rinse them and my feet off before coming in.


----------



## LowHydrogen

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 24514
> View attachment 24515
> View attachment 24516
> View attachment 24517
> It was a touch windy today so I took my baby girl way up in the swamp for a boat ride.
> It was a beautiful if chilly day!!
> 
> I love spending time with my kids outside.


Dude is that Kentucky?! It looks a hell of a lot like the Brothers river?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Or Owl Creek


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Owl creek ?

You mean like hickory landing area?


----------



## LowHydrogen

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Owl creek ?
> 
> You mean like hickory landing area?


Had to Google Hickory Landing lol, yep Hickory is on Owl Creek. I've never launched there though. I am always coming from the other side of the river. That's cool, you were in my back yard! That area of the river swamp has a very unique look, I spend a lot of time out there.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

LowHydrogen said:


> Had to Google Hickory Landing lol, yep Hickory is on Owl Creek. I've never launched there though. I am always coming from the other side of the river. That's cool, you were in my back yard! That area of the river swamp has a very unique look, I spend a lot of time out there.


Funny thing is I have some pics from a place in KY that I frequent that looks very similar. That is kind of why I gravitate to swampy funky places.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Pit is full. Just need some warmth !!!


----------



## permitchaser

Are there any small mouth in there or grass carp or carp or trout or suckers
Yes it was 32 here this morning so I am a little bored


----------



## permitchaser

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 24514
> View attachment 24515
> View attachment 24516
> View attachment 24517
> It was a touch windy today so I took my baby girl way up in the swamp for a boat ride.
> It was a beautiful if chilly day!!
> 
> I love spending time with my kids outside.


Is that a Towee


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Yessir


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I had a musky Chase a bluegill I was pulling in yesterday and was planning on chasing musky today .....but baby girl wanted to hike so I spent the day exploring with her. 
We found a new stream to explore.


----------



## mwolaver

She always has her credit cards out like she's gonna buy you something...


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Yeah. All my kids are great about picking up the tab. 


Ahahaha


----------



## flysalt060

So, instead of driving 4hours to thomasville, can I drive 6 to ky and get my itch scratched? Or just 5 minutes down road.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Depends on how bad that itch is man.


----------



## Canebrake51

This is a very entertaining thread! What a nice dad!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Canebrake51 said:


> This is a very entertaining thread! What a nice dad!


Well thanks. I love my kids but really I’m just trying to catch up after years of working and fishing too much. 

It’s funny how your goals and joys change as your hair turns grey.


----------



## Canebrake51

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Well thanks. I love my kids but really I’m just trying to catch up after years of working and fishing too much.
> 
> It’s funny how your goals and joys change as your hair turns grey.


I get it about working too much, but is it possible to fish too much?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I’m wondering if any of you guys even fish or just sit around reading microskiff all day like me .


Yes ......you can Fish too much. And it’s quite easy to do.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Got some awesome mail !!


----------



## Cahababum

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 25181
> 
> 
> 
> Got some awesome mail !!


First off War eagle, second off great sticker.


----------



## Bonecracker

Nice BM, while I have a lot of Auburn friends, I am a UGA guy as we had a great battle last year!





















Scratched an itch this past Friday with Harry and damn that guy can still cast a fly rod! We usually throw spinners as Harry is a meat and potatoes guy but as you can see in the pics, the wind was down!! For some reason our first lure presentations meet with quite a few refusals so we whipped out the 8wt and went to town on those Panacea Reds! Kept one fat red for lunch at Tropical Traders and finished the day off with 18 holes at St. James Bay, my kind of day!!
Since we kept score on the golf course Harry won the front and I won the back. He landed 4 reds and I caught 2 with 2 pulling the hook, guess who lost the bet???


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Man that water looks good. 

I went out on my lunch break. 

It’s 34 degrees and snowing here today. 
Had to go low and slow with a crawfish pattern......but it paid off.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

..........and this bullshit makes me itch really really bad.


----------



## Bonecracker

You know there is a cure for that white powder BM! It's called move SOUTH!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Well Friday afternoons musky forray yeilded two of these guys and a sore shoulder.

Saturday was all rain and wind. 
Sunday is church and a family hike. 
This week will bring a few days of serious work then a long drive to the back scratcher. 
I’m so ready to get my toes in the salt for a few days. 

How bout y’all ?


----------



## Zika

March isn't going out like a lamb, at least along the Forgotten Coast. Wish someone would pull the plug on the turbine!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Got two of the kids out for some safety and proper handling and firing instruction .
In today’s atmosphere I want them to be familiar with and respectful of all firearms and what they are capable of.


----------



## permitchaser

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 25552
> View attachment 25553
> View attachment 25554
> Got two of the kids out for some safety and proper handling and firing instruction .
> In today’s atmosphere I want them to be familiar with and respectful of all firearms and what they are capable of.


Good for you. I do the same with my grandsons. Also train them how to shoot long distance with rifles


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Got me a little blue tail scratch just before the linkage arm broke on my BRAND NEW SUZUKI.

Now I had to invite my brother in law down just so he could transport the old standby tohatsu. 
I’ll be back in business Saturday evening.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Dam .

When it rains it pours. 

In hopes to get som fishing tim brownie points I volunteered to go to the drug store for female products and coffee and such for mama. Since it looked like rain. 
I roled Down the window on the Lsndcruiser as I pulled out of the drive to clear the moisture and the glass cams off the rails and the window is stuck open. 

So when I came out of the drugstore it started raining. Thinking on my feet I pulled into the dollar general at Eastpoint. A colorful and exciting place as you never know what you’ll see. 

Anyway as I came out with trash bags and duct tape someone had reached thru my open window and stole my freakin tampons!

My luck has to turn around soon. 

I’m goin fishin


----------



## LowHydrogen

Damn man, you know you have to keep a closer eye on valuables on the East side of the bridge.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Plus I got kicked out of dollar general for having no shoes on.


----------



## flysalt060

No shoes in dollar general any where in Franklin county is normal. Not going to scratch my itch at AP. Dealing with family bizness in thomasville then back to Atlanta.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I had an educational day today with Mr. Bonecracker. The east wind put the hoodoo on our plans but we made do and had a good time. 
Still got the itch though. 

Happy Easter everyone. He Lives !!


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

Sorry dude. Princess needed them.


----------



## Bonecracker

Actually y'all should give Brett the 2018 Man of the Year award. He showed up in shorts, flip flops, hoodie, 15 fly rods, and the necessary tackle to support such an expedition! It was around 50 degs when we left the dock and I tried to make it to my bull red spot but the wind was frickin howlin causing us to turn around! I was freezing my assets off with long pants, long shirt, and vest, and ole Brett was up there have the time of his life on the bow. Low tide royally screwed us inshore but we gave it the all American effort with little to show four our efforts!! Next time buddy!!

Hated to do this but I took the wifey out for a short period on Sunday AM







and looky what she catches!!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

It ain’t nothin but a thang man. 

The weather was darn near perfect this morning so I took the potential son in law out for his first taste of salt and redfish. I stayed on the pole for the whole five hours and I don’t think I hurt his feelings too bad. 
He missed a few easy shots but drilled a few tough ones. 
I think he is hooked now. 
I just hope they elope.


----------



## CedarCreek

While we are on the topic of weather. Here is what the latest European model has to say about my upcoming weekend. 18 inches for DC. This is ridiculous. I've been out ONCE this year. Gotta move south.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Wow. Really got into a bunch of fish yesterday morning. I was on the pole the whole time again and it was a great day. 
Decided to get some meat for the Kiddos last night so me and Baby girl went out with AJ lookin for some doormats. Despite funky conditions we got a few and some bonus mullet.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

Looks fun.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

And yesterday I found a few nice fl gills in the rain. Never found any good beds but fun on the 5 weight and great in the zatarans.


----------



## sjrobin

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 26037
> View attachment 26038
> View attachment 26039
> View attachment 26040
> Wow. Really got into a bunch of fish yesterday morning. I was on the pole the whole time again and it was a great day.
> Decided to get some meat for the Kiddos last night so me and Baby girl went out with AJ lookin for some doormats. Despite funky conditions we got a few and some bonus mullet.


I like the can't miss pitch fork.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Baby Girl #1 got jealous of Baby Girl #2 getting all the outdoor time so she decided to go scout some water with me today.
It’s been awhile since I’ve had her on the bow and it was great to get out with her.
By the way she is a professional photographer if any of y’all need glamour shots or cool pics for your blogs and stuff.


----------



## LowHydrogen

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 26096
> View attachment 26097
> And yesterday I found a few nice fl gills in the rain. Never found any good beds but fun on the 5 weight and great in the zatarans.


Sent you a PM bout those hand paints.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Also don't forget, this will be happening soon!!! But Shhhh it's a secret lol.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

That’s when all hell breaks loose.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Well the sun set on this little scratch. After riding out a little shower in Mr Tates Hell ( the Towee did good with me laying under some palm leafs ) I found a gap in the clouds and ran at high speed back to the ramp. 

Back to the grind for a little bit but I’m going to run back for that mayfly hatch in a few weeks. 

Back to the cold wet mud.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















I guess things aren’t all bad. 
Even if I miss the salt and sand I can make do. 
And keep myself fed.


----------



## permitchaser

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Plus I got kicked out of dollar general for having no shoes on.


OK now, I have 22 Dollar Generals that I got to spread out over 2 weeks. My job is to put security tags on merchandise and I am required to spend 2 hours per store
No shoes is the lest I have seen. Oh the things I have seen. My favorite is very large women who wear tank tops with spaghetti straps and spandex shorts...please
From behind it looks like 2 piglets fighting to get out of a spandex bag
So no DG cares about no shoes and by the way why would you go any wear let alone a DG without shoes, you can catch something


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

The rest of the story is one of my flip flops had blown out of the skiff that day. 
I hobbled across the rocky parking lot to buy some cheap flops. 
The dude at the check out told me I couldn’t come in without shoes. 

I asked if one shoe was ok ?
No dice. 
I asked if he could go back and get some size 12 flops for me .
No dice. 
I hobbled out back to the truck in the parking lot where I know someone was probably making meth and stuff and left. 
It really steamed me.


----------



## Bonecracker

Come on Brett, it's an EastPoint thing along with optional teeth! I would not recommend anyone open a dental practice there as you would go poor!


----------



## permitchaser

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> The rest of the story is one of my flip flops had blown out of the skiff that day.
> I hobbled across the rocky parking lot to buy some cheap flops.
> The dude at the check out told me I couldn’t come in without shoes.
> 
> I asked if one shoe was ok ?
> No dice.
> I asked if he could go back and get some size 12 flops for me .
> No dice.
> I hobbled out back to the truck in the parking lot where I know someone was probably making meth and stuff and left.
> It really steamed me.


You should have asked for the manager and if that doesn't work have them call their DM.
I asked about that in my stores and they said that's not the policy
That guy could get fired for that
If you could give me the store's address?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

No worries. He probably saved me from some terrible foot disease. 

I’m over it now. 

Mostly.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Baby girl needed a little time outside. 
Some of yell know the back story .
Anyhow I cherish all the time I get with her as well as my other kiddos. 
We put our 16 year old golden retriever down last week and He really was a part of our family. 

So we did a float on a little stream that I’ve been wanting to do for a long time . I wasn’t even sure that it was passable or if it had fish. 

It ended up being a great day. 


Caves and springs and fish .....adventure and smiles for her. 

Thank you Lord for a wonderful playground. 

Amen.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Got to add a few more.


It’s a little spring fed stream that I've never been able to access ( low flows in the summer ) until yesterday. 
The first spring is in the middle of a 12 mike float on private property . It's a dandy. 
I've been wanting to try this stream for 10-15 years. 
Last week I drove by and noticed the headwater had about 4-5" of depth at the closest bridge. 

My grandfather had told me story's about when he was a kid riding a mule to this spring with his brother to fish and swim. 

He described it as a magical place and I always wanted to go there. 
We did it yesterday. 

Springs and caves and a few fish.


----------



## Rick hambric

That’s some good fatherin there barrel! What kind of pooch is that?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Rick hambric said:


> That’s some good fatherin there barrel! What kind of pooch is that?


That is the smartest dog in the world.
No joke. She is a fantastic pup.
A golden doodle. Tibby is her name and she is a trained retriever and excellent but I don’t hunt her because her fur picks up every thistle briar or thorn. She is a champ even in a canoe.


----------



## Rick hambric

Thought she looked like she has some french poodle in her. One of the smartest most badass hunting dogs I’ve ever seen was a papered royal french poodle. Great temperament and insanely smart.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Rick hambric said:


> Thought she looked like she has some french poodle in her. One of the smartest most badass hunting dogs I’ve ever seen was a papered royal french poodle. Great temperament and insanely smart.


Tibby would drive if I let her


----------



## FlyBy

That's the ticket! Way to go on getting heads straight. And, BTW, nice canoe. I have a Wenonah Aurora in T-Formex and had a Kevlar Spirit II.


----------



## permitchaser

My bird dog is smarter than any poodle
If I have 2 treats in my hand give her one, she grabs it puts it down without a chew then looks up to get the other one
Just saying


----------



## Rick hambric

permitchaser said:


> My bird dog is smarter than any poodle
> If I have 2 treats in my hand give her one, she grabs it puts it down without a chew then looks up to get the other one
> Just saying


That just means she’s spoiled!!


----------



## Scrather

I second the comment on that fine canoe. I've got a Wenonah advantage flat water solo and she is sweet. I don't know where you were but the look of the country brings back fine memories of the Nantahala, Chatooga, Nolichuckee, and others. The girls at the camp where I taught were incredible ww paddlers. Some could roll a kayak with one arm, no paddle.


----------



## flysalt060

Y'all get the doodle from down here in Watkinsville or someone raise good one's up there?


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

That the new canoe? Looks good.


----------



## Backwater

Got an itch.... to go out and pre-fish for a Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing event this weekend that I'm helping to organize where we are taking a total of 30 disabled vets and their volunteers for a fly fishing day on the water with boat owners and boat captains. We have about 18 boats volunteering, including Capt Bryon Chamberlin. It's held this Saturday at the Bradenton Yacht Club located on Snead Island in Palmetto, FL. It's sponsored by the Crosswait Memorial Fishing Tournament and Yellowfin boats.

Anyway, I'm taking a disabled vet myself and wanted scout and pre-fish to make sure we can get the skunk out of the boat before we head off to bigger and better things. So I brought a light spinner to fan cast and scout one of my favorite trout flats to locate the fish and "Bam!" Got this nice girl on a light jig. I thought... "hey, Dinner!"  Btw, big flippin trout is about the only thing I use a net for.










Broke out a fly rod with a clouser to make sure they are keyed into them and "Bam!" Another nice trout! I thought... "Hey, I need two fish to complete my "trout on the barbie trick!"  Lol Caught a few more trouties on fly just to make sure I was in the right area, all of which I let go of course. 








Went to another spot off the edge of that flat to see what the ladyfish were doing. They were there and were nice ones and that's another fish checked off the list (not worth taking pics of for me tho).

So I ran out to the pass to see what was going on there. Jacks and Macks! The jacks were running average 2-5lbs. They were biting on clousers and baitfish patterns. Check! (no pics of them tho, sorry boys and girls!)

Then the Spanish macks rolled in. Bam, bam....BAM!!! Nice ones on clousers! In the ice box for another fresh fish meal for the family. Beautiful roasted mediterranean style mackerel over rice with a mediterranean sauce over top! It was good-good!! 

Attention!!! Macks in the ice box!! Lol









Got all the guaranteed fish out of the way and anything else on top of that will just be a big bonus! 

Ted Haas, Bradenton Event Coordinator









http://www.ProjectHealingWaters.org


Guys and Gals, Get yourself involved in your local chapter! There are over 200 chapters nationwide!


----------



## ifsteve

Back in the day we called these dogs mutts. Now they are designer breeds and cost thousands. Man how times have changed.... Several members of my family have golden doodles. Nice dogs but man they were pricey. But then so was my King Charles.


----------



## Bonecracker

Got a phone call last Wednesday at lunch and it was Harry Spear and he wanted to know what I was doing this Friday-Sunday? I said I was going to the coast to do a little fishin with the wife and prepare for my upcoming Keys trip in two weeks! He asked me if I wanted to head down to Everglades and chase some poons with Luke and it took me all of 2 seconds to say, hell ya!! Once cleared with the war department we headed South after work on Thur and rolled into Everglades City at 12:45pm!

Little sleep and many dreams of poons swimming in my head made for a very GROGGY breakfast if I remember correctly. The only thing exciting bout breakfast was I got to meet Harry's old buddy Steve Huff and his son Chad as we all ate breakfast together. I was like a sponge taking it all in, as Harry and Steve would go back and forth with each other bout the old days which was quite entertaining! After breakfast the whole group decided to have dinner together that evening along with some extra curricular activities at Steve’s Man Barn!

Put in at the Rod and Gun Club and 20 minutes later we found some early morning laid up Poons but they would not cooperate with us. Then this ominous looking large cloud appears over the Glades and it works it’s way toward us and turns out to be smoke and haze (fire) that cuts our visibility in-half. See a considerable amount of the Everglades was burning and was pouring smoke and ash on to us which made for a crappy day on the water. By the end of the day I coughed up half a lung and was suffering from blurred vision as we limped back to the ramp. We all got cleaned up, few cold adult beverage and all was good with the world.

We meet Steve, Patty, and Chad for dinner and our conversations were all over the map from boat building, fishing, bike riding, to politics! Steve is one of the guys who does not say a lot but when he speaks, you better listen. After a great dinner we headed over to Huff's Man Barn for some serious Ping-Pong, cold beers, and a lot of smack talk! Now I have not played in a long time but I was pretty good back in the day. Let me tell you that Mr. Huff gave my 58 yr old rear end a quick lesson in Ping-Pong and left me in the dust. While waiting on my turn to play I got a chance to inspect the Huff Navy and man I was like a kid in a candy store. He had 6 or 7 skiffs of different designs from an HB Guide to a special one off HB Whipray that was shortened a foot or so! He had a Dolphin skiff he had specifically built to poon fish out of and of course he had one of Harry's skiffs along with a good ole fashioned aluminum John Boat! Let me tell you he had the whole water column covered from deep to very, very skinny water and it was impressive!!

Got up early the next morning and went to eat breakfast and it sure was quiet for a Saturday morning. After eating a big breakfast we headed back to the boat ramp and who do we see out jogging early that morning but Huff was out doing his morning run!! Hell I had to give up jogging at 48 due to bad knees and he is still at it! Once on the water we had we had crappy visibility again but Harry had a few poon eats and we got a fish airborne before seeding the fly back our way. Overall a good trip with good friends and we got to make some new ones!! I guess there is a reason Huff left the Keys to move to Everglades City as it is a hell of a fishery with plenty of places to get lost!





























PS: do not bet him in Ping Pong as he will take your money!!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Love the project healing waters. 

What a great way for us to pay these guys back.


----------



## Backwater

Bonecracker, great story!!!

I've met Steve several times and had some good conversations with him and Ted J., all together, but nothing like what you did. You got to have a great time with 2 great ole poon tamers! Who cares about tarpon when you can hang out with those 2 legions! There's prolly 100yrs of experience and experiences between the both of them. Ah yes, the stories they could both tell! I'm so jealous!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

The trusty 5 weight got a work out today.


----------



## flysalt060

Fish fry! Leave some for the musky.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Crunchy fried bluegill. Mmmmm


----------



## permitchaser

Dam I'm hungry


----------



## FlyBy

permitchaser said:


> Dam I'm hungry


 Well, go fishing. No, wait, that won't work unless you stop at the fish market on the way home. You catch about as many as I do.


----------



## permitchaser

FlyBy said:


> Well, go fishing. No, wait, that won't work unless you stop at the fish market on the way home. You catch about as many as I do.


just had some butterfly shrimp, purple hull peas and baked potatoes
not fresh fish but I'm not hungry anymore
I can go to my daughter's farm any time and catch bass, bream and catfish. But the cows used the lake too. I don't know if cow poo fish would taste good


----------



## SomaliPirate

Had an old friend in town that wanted me to take his granddaughter fishing so we hit up the lake by the house (leaving this ramp is when I broke my damn transom). Bowfin on a Barbie rod was a damn good fight.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Like a champ. 


That’s the stuff that matters.


----------



## LowHydrogen

@BM_Barrelcooker.... confirmed last night. Not sure how long they have left, but don't think it matters anyway. Cows are in water up past their knees, and chickens are sleeping in the Willow trees.
All the slabs will be out in the woods and impossible to find...


----------



## LowHydrogen

Wind and weather kept me from trying the Gulf/Bay but slipped off with a buddy to try and find a Bass. Caught quite a few and managed to bump up my personal best. Had to run from a couple nasty storms, waited it out and went and caught a few more.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

LowHydrogen said:


> Wind and weather kept me from trying the Gulf/Bay but slipped off with a buddy to try and find a Bass. Caught quite a few and managed to bump up my personal best. Had to run from a couple nasty storms, waited it out and went and caught a few more.
> View attachment 29969
> 
> View attachment 29970
> View attachment 29971
> View attachment 29972


Oh yeah


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Scratch scratch today.

Been working way too much.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Caught a few of these on the Snake and later caught some bigger ones doing the DIY thing (thanks @BM_Barrelcooker) but my solo photography didn't turn out. Watching a cutthroat eat a dry fly sure is something.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

So today started out with a flat battery on the Lsndcruiser ....

Plan b was go to old reliable flat and wads for reds. 

Tide was way too high but I managed a nice Spaniard that took me into the backing on the 5 weight. 

Then I hollered at Lanny and we took the bay boat out for triple tail. 

Had water in the gas so we chugged along and hit a few spots. 

Managed one tt and one hybrid bass. Go figure ?

I peeled some shrimp and did triple tail shrimp and fried rice on my new hibachi. 

Looks like tomorrow I’ll be doin mechanic shit all day.


----------



## Backwater

Took a buddy from Houston and his 2 boys out for a little tarpon fishing the other day. Objective; Boys have a good time! Tho I've been chasing them on a fly rod in previous days, we brought along the spinners for the boys.

1st cast that morning early a.m. to a pod of fish. I handed the rod to dad and he handed it to his youngest at 9yrs old. Bham! Fish on! Monster poon! That fish zig zagged us all over the place, but that boy gave it all he could and wouldn't give up. With his dad's and my coaching and cheering him on, he whipped that huge fish in under 35mins, all in deep water. The fish only gave us 2 jumps and while the camera phone was out, we didn't get any jump pics.































Estimated to be around 150lbs! Tough kid! Nothing but overwhelming pride and joy in his eyes!

That's what it's all about! 

Ted Haas


----------



## SomaliPirate

Backwater said:


> Took a buddy and his 2 boys out for a little tarpon fishing the other day. Objective; Boys have a good time! Tho I've been chasing them on a fly rod in previous days, we brought along the spinners for the boys.
> 
> 1st cast that morning early a.m. to a pod of fish. I handed the rod to dad and he handed it to his youngest at 9yrs old. Bham! Fish on! Monster poon! That fish zig zagged us all over the place, but that boy gave it all he could and wouldn't give up. With his dad's and my coaching and cheering him on, he whipped that huge fish in under 35mins, all in deep water. The fish only gave us 2 jumps and while the camera phone was out, we didn't get any jump pics.
> 
> View attachment 31476
> View attachment 31472
> View attachment 31474
> View attachment 31478
> 
> 
> Estimated to be around 150lbs! Tough kid! Nothing but overwhelming pride and joy in his eyes!
> 
> That's what it's all about!
> 
> Ted Haas


Good stuff! And another addict is born.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

You’ve ruined that kid

Absolutely ruined him.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

View attachment 31488














I went to my secret tarpon spot this morning and posted up for a couple hours. 

I had one small one take a gulp of air but never showed himself again. 

I quit and poled a flat for reds until I got tired of spooking good fish switching from pole to rod. 

I jumped out and hooked up in a matter of minutes. 

Hotter than shit out there boys. Drink lots of water.


----------



## Backwater

Me too. Whoops, is that poons I see?? 









Notice the pod of about 40 fish out there out in front, with that one below me.









Love those strings of poons when they are about 20ft from the nose of the boat! Hate to even cast on them cause they look so purdy! 

Ted


----------



## slewis

0-4 on Tarpon in Islamorada last week. For my first time fishing down there, I'll take it.
Biggest had to be pushing 130-140#


----------



## Backwater

UnitedFly said:


> 0-4 on Tarpon in Islamorada last week. For my first time fishing down there, I'll take it.
> Biggest had to be pushing 130-140#
> 
> View attachment 31512


That's a pig for the Keys Brah!


----------



## Bonecracker

Backwater said:


> Took a buddy from Houston and his 2 boys out for a little tarpon fishing the other day. Objective; Boys have a good time! Tho I've been chasing them on a fly rod in previous days, we brought along the spinners for the boys.
> 
> 1st cast that morning early a.m. to a pod of fish. I handed the rod to dad and he handed it to his youngest at 9yrs old. Bham! Fish on! Monster poon! That fish zig zagged us all over the place, but that boy gave it all he could and wouldn't give up. With his dad's and my coaching and cheering him on, he whipped that huge fish in under 35mins, all in deep water. The fish only gave us 2 jumps and while the camera phone was out, we didn't get any jump pics.
> 
> View attachment 31476
> View attachment 31472
> View attachment 31474
> View attachment 31478
> 
> 
> Estimated to be around 150lbs! Tough kid! Nothing but overwhelming pride and joy in his eyes!
> 
> That's what it's all about!
> 
> Ted Haas


Great job Ted! Hoping to put the wife on a poon this Saturday if the weather holds out!!


----------



## slewis

Backwater said:


> That's a pig for the Keys Brah!


She was bigger than the one we fed near Stumps last season.


----------



## Backwater

Tripletail on deck!










Spotted this little guy on a buoy while I was scoping out a poon hole. Happen to have what he wanted!


----------



## Backwater

UnitedFly said:


> She was bigger than the one we fed near *#&%# last season.


Sshhh... 

I gotta moon talkin to me!


----------



## Backwater

Then this little guy showed up! He was getting awful itchy!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

The Bonecracker hosted baby girl number 1 and I on Sunday but the weather didn’t cooperate ...we saw a waterspout and finally got chased off
The water. 

Today I got a little scratch while dodging showers. 

It was a good day.


----------



## Bonecracker

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 32222
> The Bonecracker hosted baby girl number 1 and I on Sunday but the weather didn’t cooperate ...we saw a waterspout and finally got chased off
> The water.
> 
> Today I got a little scratch while dodging showers.
> 
> It was a good day.


One of these days Brett the weather is going to cooperate for us and we will make it happen. Oh ya, nice meeting you daughter and bring her along next time!


----------



## flysalt060

3 tail around, um. Might have to put up with the sister and catch some, then tropical trader for scrunch.


----------



## Bonecracker

This big guy had a scratch to itch yesterday. Be careful out there guys‼


----------



## Backwater

YIKES!!!


----------



## Fishshoot

Fried green tomatoes at the tropical trader.....YUM


----------



## LowHydrogen

Bonecracker said:


> View attachment 32510
> View attachment 32512
> This big guy had a scratch to itch yesterday. Be careful out there guys‼


Bull Shark?
Definitely be careful! A guy I know has a son that was diving and shooting lion fish off Apalach a few years back and saw a decent sized Great White out there. There was a youtube video of it, not sure the video is still around, but this was a pretty damn big shark. I used to shoot sheephead and the occasional mangrove snapper with a pole spear, off the old papermill seawall in Port St. Joe. One day we were moving a barge around over there and I saw a lot of commotion in the water, it was bull sharks eating rays, pushing them up to the surface along the wall, knocking them clear out of the water sometimes. Crazy thing to see. I don't shoot fish there anymore, too deep and not clear enough to see what's around.


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> Bull Shark?
> Definitely be careful! A guy I know has a son that was diving and shooting lion fish off Apalach a few years back and saw a decent sized Great White out there. There was a youtube video of it, not sure the video is still around, but this was a pretty damn big shark. I used to shoot sheephead and the occasional mangrove snapper with a pole spear, off the old papermill seawall in Port St. Joe. One day we were moving a barge around over there and I saw a lot of commotion in the water, it was bull sharks eating rays, pushing them up to the surface along the wall, knocking them clear out of the water sometimes. Crazy thing to see. I don't shoot fish there anymore, too deep and not clear enough to see what's around.


I recognize that dorsal fin anywhere. It's a hammerhead.

I was casting to a pod of poons about 2 weeks ago on a crystal clear sand bar in about 5ft of water near a pass. They were just slowly moving and I though I was in the zone. Then, like a snap of the finger, they all split at a high speed, just like a pack of sardines. So I turn to look to the left, behind them and here comes a 10ft hammerhead racing towards them at high speed, fin cutting the water surface and crossed the bow about 15-20 out. Was enough to make the hair on the back of my neck stand up!

Looks like Bonecracker's hammerhead was bigger.


----------



## Bonecracker

Backwater said:


> I recognize that dorsal fin anywhere. It's a hammerhead.
> 
> I was casting to a pod of poons about 2 weeks ago on a crystal clear sand bar in about 5ft of water near a pass. They were just slowly moving and I though I was in the zone. Then, like a snap of the finger, they all split at a high speed, just like a pack of sardines. So I turn to look to the left, behind them and here comes a 10ft hammerhead racing towards them at high speed, fin cutting the water surface and crossed the bow about 15-20 out. Was enough to make the hair on the back of my neck stand up!
> 
> Looks like Bonecrusher's hammerhead was bigger.





Backwater said:


> I recognize that dorsal fin anywhere. It's a hammerhead.
> 
> I was casting to a pod of poons about 2 weeks ago on a crystal clear sand bar in about 5ft of water near a pass. They were just slowly moving and I though I was in the zone. Then, like a snap of the finger, they all split at a high speed, just like a pack of sardines. So I turn to look to the left, behind them and here comes a 10ft hammerhead racing towards them at high speed, fin cutting the water surface and crossed the bow about 15-20 out. Was enough to make the hair on the back of my neck stand up!
> 
> Looks like Bonecrusher's hammerhead was bigger.


Ted is right, its a Hammer Head!


----------



## flysalt060

Fishshoot said:


> Fried green tomatoes at the tropical trader.....YUM


Getting time of year when they have the off menu grilled Big shrimp!Them , rabbit food and a couple of Sweetwater ipa’s and not having to drive make the ride back to thomasville nice.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Fooled 20+ Yankee Smallies this afternoon in a couple hours, they were wound up. Nothing too big but definitely a ton of fun on the ultralight 4wt. Smashing leech streamers, and gurglers.





















Credit to @GreatLakesSteelheadKing


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

That will do just fine.


----------



## permitchaser

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Dam .
> 
> When it rains it pours.
> 
> In hopes to get som fishing tim brownie points I volunteered to go to the drug store for female products and coffee and such for mama. Since it looked like rain.
> I roled Down the window on the Lsndcruiser as I pulled out of the drive to clear the moisture and the glass cams off the rails and the window is stuck open.
> 
> So when I came out of the drugstore it started raining. Thinking on my feet I pulled into the dollar general at Eastpoint. A colorful and exciting place as you never know what you’ll see.
> 
> Anyway as I came out with trash bags and duct tape someone had reached thru my open window and stole my freakin tampons!
> 
> My luck has to turn around soon.
> 
> I’m goin fishin


1. Was that Eastpoint GA?
2. Be glad your wife still uses them
3. Who the hell steals tampons


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

permitchaser said:


> 1. Was that Eastpoint GA?
> 2. Be glad your wife still uses them
> 3. Who the hell steals tampons



1. Fl
2.I was getting them for all the women in the house( who seem to be aligned)
4. Anything is up for grabs in the DG parking lot


----------



## SomaliPirate

LowHydrogen said:


> Fooled 20+ Yankee Smallies this afternoon in a couple hours, they were wound up. Nothing too big but definitely a ton of fun on the ultralight 4wt. Smashing leech streamers, and gurglers.
> View attachment 35436
> 
> View attachment 35438
> 
> View attachment 35444
> 
> Credit to @GreatLakesSteelheadKing


That's a bucket list fish for me.


----------



## permitchaser

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> 1. Fl
> 2.I was getting them for all the women in the house( who seem to be aligned)
> 4. Anything is up for grabs in the DG parking lot


i work in 23 different DG stores here in GA. I put security tags on merchandise, go figure. Even though I can sit home i choose to stay out of the house. Besides the extra income pays for fishing
you wont believe what i see on a daily basis


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I’d believe it.


----------



## LowHydrogen

SomaliPirate said:


> That's a bucket list fish for me.


To me they pull about 1.5x harder than a Largemouth of similar size, maybe more. Super aggressive too, they absolutely smash a fly. A couple of them came clear out of the water when they came up to hit my gurgler, NOT after the hookset but on the take! Now I just need to find the bigger ones!


----------



## flysalt060

Tri tails jump! Think the smart people need to figure out why they are in the bend, when the known spawning area is in the Atlantic


----------



## LowHydrogen

Bumpin' a good thread, I've been working too much, tell me a fish story boys!


----------



## Bonecracker

Scratched on itch on Sat with my buddy Jason Weaver chasing redfish! My NOAA weather predictions were wrong so we ended on the back side of Dog Island out of the wind! Got lucky & stumbled onto a couple of big schools of reds & Jason’s first cast was perfect & he comes tight on a dang spec trout! Later he lands a nice chunky red for dinner and you should know that reds taste better caught on fly! Brett you need to point the SUV South as the bull reds are calling your name buddy‼


----------



## Megalops

Bonecracker said:


> View attachment 61766
> View attachment 61768
> View attachment 61770
> View attachment 61772
> Scratched on itch on Sat with my buddy Jason Weaver chasing redfish! My NOAA weather predictions were wrong so we ended on the back side of Dog Island out of the wind! Got lucky & stumbled onto a couple of big schools of reds & Jason’s first cast was perfect & he comes tight on a dang spec trout! Later he lands a nice chunky red for dinner and you should know that reds taste better caught on fly! Brett you need to point the SUV South as the bull reds are calling your name buddy‼


Is your casting platform attached to the deck through the legs? Or is it just placed on top?


----------



## Bonecracker

Megalops said:


> Is your casting platform attached to the deck through the legs? Or is it just placed on top?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Bonecracker said:


> View attachment 61766
> View attachment 61768
> View attachment 61770
> View attachment 61772
> Scratched on itch on Sat with my buddy Jason Weaver chasing redfish! My NOAA weather predictions were wrong so we ended on the back side of Dog Island out of the wind! Got lucky & stumbled onto a couple of big schools of reds & Jason’s first cast was perfect & he comes tight on a dang spec trout! Later he lands a nice chunky red for dinner and you should know that reds taste better caught on fly! Brett you need to point the SUV South as the bull reds are calling your name buddy‼



You are such a phag.

Don't taunt me like that. I'm going to try to get down soon.


----------



## Bonecracker

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> You are such a phag.
> 
> Don't taunt me like that. I'm going to try to get down soon.


Missin you buddy, this will wet ur whistle!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Stay on em!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Nailed a ton of trout last weekend in the Driftless. Work this week had me back in the Chicago region. Fishing pristine creeks one weekend, to fishing between a refinery and a steel mill after work lol, finally closed the deal on one of those nasty carp I've been watching forever. Thanks @GreatLakesSteelheadKing for the pics, and venturing into the ghetto with me, just to go brownlining.


----------



## Backwater

Hey 


Bonecracker said:


> View attachment 61774
> View attachment 61776


Hey is that a painted on deck or some sort of thin pad (the gray)? Is it hot to the touch in the middle of a hot day? I love the fact that it cuts the glare.


----------



## Bonecracker

Backwater said:


> Hey
> 
> Hey is that a painted on deck or some sort of thin pad (the gray)? Is it hot to the touch in the middle of a hot day? I love the fact that it cuts the glare.


Backwater, I love the boat color but the gray does get hot during the summer months. If I had it to do over again, I would not use the same color non-skid as I like to fly fish bare-footed. It affords me the ability to always feel the fly line around my feet and toes!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Bump.

In Duluth this week, currently 37 deg, went and left my 5wt, my flies and everything else in FL. I might try and find a brown, or something one day after work, if I can borrow a rod from a buddy up here. 

Everybody's wound up about deer, turkey's and hogs lately. I like it, but just doesn't get me excited like fish.

Any of y'all up to anything good on the water?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 28571
> View attachment 28572
> View attachment 28573
> View attachment 28574
> Got to add a few more.
> 
> 
> It’s a little spring fed stream that I've never been able to access ( low flows in the summer ) until yesterday.
> The first spring is in the middle of a 12 mike float on private property . It's a dandy.
> I've been wanting to try this stream for 10-15 years.
> Last week I drove by and noticed the headwater had about 4-5" of depth at the closest bridge.
> 
> My grandfather had told me story's about when he was a kid riding a mule to this spring with his brother to fish and swim.
> 
> He described it as a magical place and I always wanted to go there.
> We did it yesterday.
> 
> Springs and caves and a few fish.


whoever bumped this thread to the top >>>>

brought me to tears this morning....our pup Tibby passed away last year at Christmas........Man I miss her. she was a once in a lifetime dog.


----------



## LowHydrogen

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 98286
> 
> 
> whoever bumped this thread to the top >>>>
> 
> brought me to tears this morning....our pup Tibby passed away last year at Christmas........Man I miss her. she was a once in a lifetime dog.


She was a good looking dog. Damn hard to find good ones.

Did she like the canoe, or just tolerate it? Mine jump out for some reason, and swim next to it.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

LowHydrogen said:


> She was a good looking dog. Damn hard to find good ones.
> 
> Did she like the canoe, or just tolerate it? Mine jump out for some reason, and swim next to it.


She loved the canoe. Loved to fish with me. Just a sweetheart.


----------



## richg99

Just thought I'd brighten your images up for you a bit. Hope you like them.


----------



## LowHydrogen

richg99 said:


> Just thought I'd brighten your images up for you a bit. Hope you like them.
> View attachment 98412
> View attachment 98414


Nice!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Found the Crappie, but they didn't want to play. Suuuuper slow.

Caught a decent mess, but took all day to get the 6 nice ones I kept to release to grease.


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


>


Dude, what happened to your face? You're like the Mask Singer (my wife watches that).


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backwater said:


> Dude, what happened to your face? You're like the Mask Singer (my wife watches that).


I can't be all over the interwebs man, I got warrants.


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> I can't be all over the interwebs man, I got warrants.


Yer like a fishin outlaw!  I feel like that sometimes too!


----------



## kjnengr

Backwater said:


> Dude, what happened to your face? You're like the Mask Singer (my wife watches that).


Sure


----------

